# raccon



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

HOW DO U TRAP RACCOON??


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

easy, get cat litter bucket and cut small piece out from cable wire holder... get body trop and set it up and throw foods in bucket
u will get them easy


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

First off....location is pretty important but if you got rivers, streams, fields and climbable trees....there are **** and you don't really need to spend THAT much time scouting or anything really such as you have to with fox, coyote, bobcats, etc. But I do agree there needs to be **** in the area.

I use bodygrip traps in a bucket because one....you don't have to check your traps everyday and if you have something else to do and don't have time to check them you don't have to worry about it. You can usually check them every 2-3 days. And 2......if a **** sees a bucket....he will never pass up not taking a look in there...he might not like what he sees but he wont pass up looking at it. Though I do also like footholds but the bad thing is that ***** will almost always ring out (chew their foot off) and you have to check them about every day.

For preseason scouting...all I do if find a creek, river, ditch, etc. they are using and about 1 1/2 weeks before the fur gets prime I put the bucket in and bait them with no trap. I usually go back about every 2-3 days but you can leave them as long as you want...but then again if you loose bait, they won't visit again. Usually your bait will be gone....if it isn't gone after the 2nd time checking it....move it. For bait I like to use either cat food, dog food, tuna, carp, and shiny thing, ***** LOVE shiny things but the #1 thign to get is clams I think....***** will NEVER pass up a clam!! Then once the fur gets prime put your traps in. Remeber though to put shiny things such as tinfoil, cat food can lids, etc. around your trap....it brings the ***** right in!

Another way that works well is if you got a clear stream around and has fish, such as carp being a great one...which will attract the *****, take a foothold, probably one that TRAPPER4582 metnions and wrap tinfoil around the pan of the trap. Then find an area where **** have been coming down and getting into the water or where the bank isn't big enough so the trail goes into the water. Stake the trap to the bank and set the trap just under the water on the trail. Make sure it's where the sun and moon can hit it if you have a moon that night or any light at that, that way....if a **** is coming through during the day that tinfoil will shine and also during the night it will shine under the water. Like I said before...***** love shiny things and when he sees that he will reach down and bam...got him. Also if there is no moon and the **** is coming through and can't see the foil....and if you set it in the trail you will still get him! :sniper:


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

talking about foothold and will chewing fot off... to me simple I used specail clip every time **** move and clip move and once in the water and it drown in the water simple... I perfer bodytraps without worry. I grew up in NY and aveage caught **** 800 or more per monthly and blind set trap to drown easy... about the bucket... used pray paint to make camo leaves like that and it works for me very well


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

TRAPPER4582- I have found ***** like clams ALOT. I'm sure clam juice would be an AWESOME lure....thats a hell of an idea. Maybe even mix in some fish scales or some fish slime or something. 
But yea, I'm not sure if it is legal either though last year I was walking back up this little slough from checking my traps behind my house and found a clam that hadn't been opened or found yet so I took it and threw it in my bucket...nexy day I had a **** but there must have been another one because the clam was pulled out and had been ate. So I just took the one side of the shell I could find and threw it in there with the shell facing out so it looked like one. I'm sure you wouldn't even need a real clam....but get some shells that you find and take them home...glue them together and throw them in there! I'm sure it would work. I would have to check on if there legal or not...I'm goin to have to because if they're not...I know where there is a nice sized clam bed!


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

clams and fish oil is very good lure to used I used fish oil some trail and end up the bait BAM! Got them


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

*Chew their foot off, come on guys!!!!!*

YES, a **** will chew but it does not purposely chew its foot off for the reqason of getting away!

The trap causes the portion of the foot inside the jaws to become numb, the **** chews on the trap and in the process chews off the portion of the foot inside the jaws.

There are many good suggestions given, trial and error or find someone in your area that can help you out, get books, videos, etc. There is no reason now a days to learn the hard way as some of us had to, in the time when ideas and methods where kept secret and not shared.

My personnal preferance for **** are 220 coni's for dryland and 1.5 dukes set up on drowning wire.

Lure is any fish cut bait and fish oil mix. 16 oz. fish oil with 1 oz. shellfish oil and 1 oz. clam oil mixed in.

Good luck with the **** this fall.

The North Dakota Fur Hunters and Trappers Accos. are having a rendezvous in Devils Lake this coming weekend. Check it out at Http://www.ndfhta.com


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

Trapper62- You have a good point but the fact I've watched a **** chew half way through his foot before we shot him kinda makes me think they do do it to get away. We had a foothold down by this river and we seen we had a **** so my dad gave me the gun and said go shoot him while he when and checked his cat trap he had across the river. As I was walking towards the **** I watched him bite and tare at his foot....when I got there he was damn there out of the trap until I shot him.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

yes of course **** will chew it off foot if u leave it tooo long.. example...u set it up in the early evening and go check in early morning and ur **** will be fine..most of time when u set it up early evening and check next day evening and they might chew it off most percent some two days... I rather every earlier morning check and reset the traps.. it is kind of fun


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

T4582, that last post I will agree with 100%!!!!!!!

Just the wording in the earlier posts sounded pretty bad!


----------

